# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Donna Tartt

## perhapsican

Who's a fan?  :Smile5: 

I've read The Secret History and The Goldfinch. I will be starting The Little Friend soon.

I especially loved The Secret History. Anyone else?

----------

